# What's the best long sleeve sun shirt for hot weather?



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

I am looking for good long sleeve shirts to block the sun while fishing in hot weather this summer. I am looking to buy one for myself and two young children, all suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I have some columbias and some other name brand shirts and they do ok. Last year on a trip all my normal shirts were dirty with fish stank so I was going to pick a stand-in on a tirp to walmart. I found dry fit, long sleeve shirts for about $20/ea. I picked up a couple and figured I'd just use them for that trip and then they would go in the 'work shirt' pile.... Well, as it turns out, they are pretty much my favorite fishing shirts now. VERY lightweight and cool. I don't think they offer quite as much sun protection as the higher $$ shirts, but it was still plenty for me.

Long story short, they work very well for me and I've picked up a few more since that trip. they seem to be holding up just as good as the higher dollar shirts too.

Downside (for some) is they are plain marine colors, light blue, tan, fighting lady yellow...etc, no fishy graphics or logos or anything.


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've got salt armour brand ones, columbia, and UA. I like the UA ones during the spring cause they are a little thicker but don't get overly hot during the summer either. During the summer I choose my columbia one cause its the thinnest but still offers great protection and it has a hood to protect the back of my neck if it's too hot to wear a buff. The salt armour ones just look cool and are about the same as say a magellan.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Sams Club carries the Habit brand short and long sleeve columbia/magellan style shirts. They look great and are $16.99-$1799 and they come out of the dryer looking pressed!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I stick with Columbia PFGs and a cotton shirt underneath. 

I'm really picky when it comes to shirts because my arms are very long, most shirt sleeves aren't long enough and I end up losing mobility on the cast.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

HUK brand


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

AFTCO. I've had so many different ones and the only ones that hold up and don't fall apart are the AFTCO performance shirts.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I use whatever is on the clearance rack at bealls outlet


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

Breath like a fish are the best I have found. They have the vented side that work very well in this hot Florida heat. There Tournament Series are on sell until Saturday. http://gillz-gear.com/collections/tournament-series


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I buy 4 or 5 new long sleeve sun shirts each year from multiple brands. Columbia PFG, UA, Tailwalk apparel, Guy Harvey(made by Champion I believe) among others. The Columbia and Guy Harvey I have in black and it's not any hotter than white or grey. Columbia has been the most durable and comfortable and one of the coolest in hot weather so I wear it the most. Haven't really found one yet that wasn't comfortable and didn't keep the sun off of me. Pick a brand or design that you like and go with it:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The Field & Stream version of the PFG style shirts are probably my favorite. Longer sleeves, ventilated better, more pockets, & aren't designed to fit overweight old men (short, wide torso). 

With that being said, I also wear PFGs & the ones Under Armour makes as well. I like them all, but the Field & Stream ones get my vote. They're also way cheaper, especially if you can get them when they put the discontinued colors on clearance.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

A lot of great info so far. Thanks!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Solumbra, hands down....ck them out


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

New Balance. I buy them on glover lane here in Milton. My mechanics wife does t-shirt stuff I order through here. I wear them everyday at work. Many different colors. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jgatorman said:


> Sams Club carries the Habit brand short and long sleeve columbia/magellan style shirts. They look great and are $16.99-$1799 and they come out of the dryer looking pressed!


I'll second this. I have 5 and if even one's clean, my Columbia won't leave the closet. However, they run big & Medium is the smallest size they carry so not ideal for youngsters. A medium swallowed my 13yo son.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I guess it really comes down to your size...columbia is really hard to find over 2x...and 3x columbias are just 2x with a 3x tag...lol...Magellan fits big guys well...Huk has the sickest patterns and styles in my opinion but their expensive..


----------



## Fishing Kerry (Feb 21, 2016)

I like the OMNIFREEZE stuff from Columbia. I prefer collared to keep my ******* from getting any redder. They are a little pricey, but hold up well. 

http://www.columbia.com/on/demandwa...mpare-Show?category=technology-omniFreezeZero


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I put sunscreen on my arms and then wear the oldest, rattiest, short sleeve T shirt I can find. 
When did everybody start wearing expensive clothes to fish in?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

OLD guy... I'm not a fan of polyester shirts, especially when it's humid. Last years or older long sleeve cotton tees for me. 

Jim


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the magchill shirts from academy!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

DonaKen said:


> Solumbra, hands down....ck them out


Best sun protection I have found but not cheap


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Best bang for the buck is Columbia (preferably from their outlet stores). They are light weight, and last for many years. I have some that I wore every day (in the sun walking on the beach) 6 years ago, for 3 years, and I still wear them very frequently. They are available in big sizes at the outlets or on line. I have quite a few 6xlt ones.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

I picked up a Columbia PFG at Tanger, thanks for all of the great info.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

I bought a couple of Bimini Bay nylon PFG shirts for about $22-24 at Walmart a couple years ago. 
They were short sleeve but seem to be the same quality as Columbia.
Maybe a little lighter.
Same outfit that makes Tsunami rods & tackle.
I've been looking for them ever since.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Gander guide series is the best bang for the buck when their on sale.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Columbia fan here. Comfortable and lightweight.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Hanes cool dri are very comfortable and cheap!
http://www.hanes.com/hanes/men/tshi...-_-NA&ef_id=Vd3NuwAAAFE7lqun:20160228043611:s


----------

